# 2010 is officially "the year to get your kids kayaking" by Jackson kayak



## thecraw

Not sure if any of you have heard, but EJ is fired up to get more kids on the water this year. He's calling it the "Year to get your kids into paddling."

In order to show JK's commitment to it, he is tossing in a price that is hard to beat, $499.00. It's for Sidekicks and Shooting Stars only and gives parents the option of a river runner or a full on free style machine for those that are already into it. The pricing will be in place till the end of April. 2010 is the year to get your kids paddling.... Fire it up.


----------



## lemsip

Cool, looks like my daughter's getting a kayak sooner than planned.


----------



## kparker

Hey Marty, Does that mean I started my kids a year too early? Can I get a Villan for this price since I am really just a big kid?


----------



## thecraw

That is classic Kevin... HA!!!


----------



## kayakArkansas

Marty,

I'm not familiar with the kids boats (I don't have kids), but I'm interested in talking my Dad into buying a boat for my little-bro so he doesn't have to paddle my old Redline and he can get the stoke going this year. Is the side-kick basically just a kiddie-version Hero?


----------



## kazak4x4

What is a good age to start the kids paddling?


----------



## thecraw

Arkansas... Yes the Sidekick is the kids size of the Hero series. Most Hero's have a sidekick don't they? This is a higher volume super stable, but even easier to roll (when the time is right to learn) kayak. The Shooting Star is a freestyle kayak for kids that will take any small person to the podium...

Kazak... Good question. Many answers to this one. We've seen a huge jump in kids as young as 5, but it appears that 6-7 is when kids really start to get the motor skills required to paddle correctly. Every kid is different, but one thing I can promise you is that not unlike any other sport, the level of development that occurs when you start paddling as a child is off the charts of what one will become if they start at 20 or so...


----------



## kparker

Hey Marty, All joking aside I think EJ and Jackson Kayaks have really stepped up and done a heck of a job supporting kids and beginners alike to get them started kayaking. This includes supporting local kids clubs like the Lyons Jr. Kayak club, where both my kids started in Jackson boats supplied by you guys. I have also been super impressed with the attitude of the Jackson team paddlers when we have had the oppoutunity to meet them. Everyone with the company is always super friendly and helpful even to beginners asking dumb questions. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Ken Vanatta

*age and boat discription*



kazak4x4 said:


> What is a good age to start the kids paddling?


Age? Now! 

As Warren Miller says, "If you don't do it this year, you'll be at least one year older when you do." 

Frankly, I believe in paddling a toddler in your lap on a lake (of course, with them wearing a pfd). I suggest starting kids in a Fun 1 in the pool as early as two or three. Enroll them in kids kayak camps like RMOC (Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center, Salida, CO) or others by age 7. Buy your kids their own Sidekick as early a 8 to 10 and get them on class I and II/+. They'll probably fit it until age 14 or more. Which, they will have probably attained solid and enthusiastic class III/+ status by then. After they outgrow a Sidekick get them a Little Hero or Punk Rocker (or hopefully they make a Villain that size). 

If a park and play spot is handy and inviting to you, a Shooting Star or Star could be boat two in a quiver. But, buy them a Sidekick for sure and get them into river running. They'll love you and have a life sport that they'll love river trips and you for. 

The Sidekick is the hot ticket for kids. It has a high-performance hull and yet is super stable and forgiving. The high and balanced volume distribution, tall and flared sidewalls, and super adjustable and comfortable outfitting is the perfect design for kids to learn and enjoy river running. It is easy to roll and has excellent primary and secondary stability.

If you have a play park with small and safe wave and hole features, and you enjoy hanging out in those typical downtown locations, then a Shooting Star is definetly the beginner rodeo star boat of choice. They can enjoy class I and II as well. However, the hull on the Sidekick is so awesome for carving up waves also that it can be the one boat that kids learn the sport, develope grace, and discover working with and enjoying the rivers. It promotes everything outside of doing tricks. It invites kids to appreciate rivers and develope their River Sense. In my opinion, finding their place and understanding the beauty of the world.

And ... one day the kids will be old enough to drive so that you not only have ready made boating partners, but they can help place the suttle too.

Cheers!
Ken


----------



## Dave Frank

Riley was paddling my boat around on flat water since 2 or 3. He got his fun one at 4 and learned to roll it at 7, along with his first first decent along with self inspired wood cleaning mission.

I totally agree with ken's post. Riley only has a fun 1, but I would have gotten him the side kick instead if it were out 4 years ago.

YouTube - Hand roll


----------



## CBrown

*Nice work Dave*



Dave Frank said:


> Riley was paddling my boat around on flat water since 2 or 3. He got his fun one at 4 and learned to roll it at 7, along with his first first decent along with self inspired wood cleaning mission.
> 
> I totally agree with ken's post. Riley only has a fun 1, but I would have gotten him the side kick instead if it were out 4 years ago.
> 
> YouTube - Hand roll


 
Charlie turns 5 in April and your video has inspired me to get him a boat.


----------



## FatmanZ

I think the Fun1 is a best choice for small kids (1-5 yrs) who are just starting out. It's definitely smaller and lighter than the SideKick and more manageable for the little ones. I expect to see a number hit the used market soon with the SideKick promotion. 

Another good alternative for the little ones, newbies, or for those not yet comfortable with a hardshell on the river is an inflatable kayak. AIRE recently came out with a kid sized Inflatable Kayak that also retails for $499. (www.aire.com)


----------



## kazak4x4

Are there any schools/classes in Salt Lake area that teaches the kids how to kayak?


----------



## Teletubby

Hey Marty, any chance Jackson would still honor this pricing? I finally scraped the funds together and my 6-year-old wants it bad!


----------



## sgb3000

Yeah, I sure would be interested in buying a kids boat if the pricing is still in effect. Would definitely make the difference between buying a new Side Kick or beating the bushes for a used one at the right price...


----------



## thecraw

We did do an extension of the dates, but to be perfectly honest, the office is closed at the moment and I can't find the email to our dealers that gave the extension dates. My thought is that it expired at the end of May.
Check with your local dealer to verify please. If so, that is a price you won't see anytime soon. We are SUPER stoked to get families paddling more together as a unit, but this price is not sustainable for keeping the business going.


----------

